# New To This Forum, But Here Is My Seiko Collection



## markblack13 (Jun 30, 2004)

my seikos

click above

thanks for looking

cheers

Mark


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Mark

Welcome to the forum!

Great trio there - arguably the three most collectable Seiko's, earlier divers excepted?

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome Mark!

Have no Seikos these days but you have some good gear there. You will find many friends here.

By the way - where r you?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I only have two Seikos now!

One is my Bullhead:










And the other is a Bellmatic which has been off getting fixed for the entire duration of 2004 so far.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The old ones are the best, eh? Mark

Have you checked out the photo Gallery for Seikos?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark

Great collection - but three really isn't enough you know


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Great collection - but three really isn't enough you know


 Hi Mark,

Welcome to the forum.

MIKE..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome Mark







.

Your watches look in great nick.

Quality not Quantity







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really want to get a Bullhead....Very cool......Does anyone have one of the Seikos described as 'Helmet'







seen them on the bay , they look very nice and chunky(







)

Jason


----------



## markblack13 (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for all the replys,

i'm in 'sunny' Belfast, just about to move to Dublin though.

and the 'Helmet' 6139 is next on my list.

(once my navihwak arrives!!!!!)

regards all.

mark


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Mark

a fello countryman i see .... i live close to Donaghadee on the coast.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi forum - Did someone mention a Seiko Helmet









Here is a recent purchase, near mint and original bracelt >> one of my most pleasing purchases. Best bits - The hands with the black surround and the case.

You know how frustrating it is when you purchase a watch and at worst the bracelet is too small, or at best needs a link removed, well this one fitted straight away - must be fate!

Derek


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very very nice


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Derek

That helmet chronograph looks superb. I'm tempted to start searching for one - it's time I had a 6139 chronograph again







.

Excellent photos too. How do you avoid reflections in the crystal in a head on shot? I'd love to be able to take photos as clear as those but always end up having to take the photo at an angle to minimise the reflections in the crystal


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers Guy's

Paul it's partly to do with the crystal, the 6139 has a flat crystal, a domed crystal makes it difficult, I cannot take a head on shot of my 6105 below. I also take most of my photo's in my conservatory, its nice and light and has a roof that diffuses the light. I also take my pics on the highest resolution then trim them with Adobe photodeluxe. This helps to get a close looking shot though not being to close









Glad there are so many Seikoholics here







and great to see so many great photo's from forum members

All the best

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Derek. Love the helmet, that dial is crisp.







love the seperate day date windows.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Mark, you will find that one or two of us on here like Seikos, and welcome.

Derek, i have one like yours,Helmet Style, mines not got the original bracelet though, i noticed that your bracelet is the same type as the Bullhead, cheers fred.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another good shot Derek. Is that the slimmer cased 6105 ? I like that case style very much - in fact I'm searching ebay and the various forums for one.

My photos are taken in my kitchen. The light's diffused by the frosted window - but I still get quite a few reflections - maybe a sheet of tracing paper over the window would diffuse the light a bit more and improve things? I can feel a bit of experimentation coming on?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus

Take your pictures inside a white pillow case. Try to make a frame for it if you can (like a Mekanic needs help on that).

This is the simplest form of light tent and very effective.









I wish we had white pillow cases instead of the ones with bloody flowers on.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi PG - Sorry I didn't catch that it was your Birthday at the weekend, belated wishes.. .... "Those who love deeply never grow old; they may die of old age, but they die young"

Fred that is a cracker, looks good on that bracelet, it would be pretty hard to make the Helmet Seiko look bad on any strap.

Paul, mine is like yours a 811X model, there is a 800X (smaller case) up for sale on SCTF as I type (and its a UK seller).

All the best

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Derek and Stan

Many thanks for the tips


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Hi forum - Did someone mention a Seiko Helmet


Thats the one.....very cool..









Jason


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

markblack13 said:


> my seikos
> 
> click above
> 
> ...












Nice Seiko's, and the Bullhead looks a substantial watch. Hadn't realised they were such a presence!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi forum - Did someone mention a Seiko Helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Impressive dial.........looks good, and I don't normally like white/whitish dials


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Fred, I had a look for the bracelet of a Bullhead and indeed the bracelet for a 6138 bullhead is the same as the one for the white (and black) 6139.

Here are the Seiko catalogue pictures

Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Derek,

It's great to see these catalogue shots.









Are these from a genuine Seiko catalogue of the period? Do you have a period price list as well? Or any more scans?









I find this side of our hobby just as interesting as the actual watches --- and I'd dearly love to add more content to the Adverts section of the Photo Gallery.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Derek, i have a couple of bullheads with the bracelets as shown in your picture, might try one on to see what it looks like now i have seen yours. cheers fred.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just noticed that both Catalogue Shots are showing the exact same time and date.







I guess that must have been a Seiko standard??


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Fred it would be great to see your bullheads







, are they the brown and blue?

Paul, the catalogue pics are from Jayhawks database..............

Lots of Seiko Catalogue pics

All the best

Derek


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice to see you here Derek!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Derek, bullheads below,sorry about the poor photos,fred.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Blue


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Derek, this is my favorite Seiko, Pulsation,


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is a super collection Fred, and they look in superb condition as well - What are the movt and case numbers for that pulsations.

I am going to have to get one of those bullhead's - which one do you prefer, the brown or blue???

Cheers Griff, good to be here - I hope you are well and enjoying life to the full.

All the best

Derek


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Derek, the case back numbers for the Pulsations are [6139-6010], i like both colours in the Bullhead but i think for me the Blue / black dial just has it, mind i do like black dials any way,







. fred.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Same here Fred, I like the blue/black too. Thanks for the movt. and case info.

Cheers

Derek


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred said:


> Derek, this is my favorite Seiko, Pulsation,


 'Aint bad that Fred!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Griff, yes its the same one,







. fred


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Gorgeous 6139, Derek, and a great shot. Obviously skill is the main factor, but what camera did you use for that?

Simon


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers Simon, The 6139 has been one of my regular wearers since I got it.

Not much skill, more luck really - I purchased a secondhand Canon Powershot S40, 4 megapixel. Easy to use and takes good pics, I just point it, wait for the beep, and press the shutter, and hey presto......










Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> I just point it, wait for the beep, and press the shutter, and hey presto......


 Ever the modest! Cracking photo Derek.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very good Derek - you are too modest. I am quite taken with your pics - 2 things stand out - lack of reflection, general clarity, and great colour balance. OK three things then. Have you done much tweaking with the latter?

I was looking at an S50 yesterday, sturdy little bugger.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Can't believe I used the B word...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Derek,

Good use of a fine camera. It beat may favotite Olympus when I tested 'em side by side.









What settings do you take your pictures on and how do you resize them for web work?

Resizing and compressing is always a major pain for most of us.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Si said:


> Can't believe I used the B word...


 I'm shocked Si







. Control yourself man







.

I need that pulsations Seiko Fred - it will make me and consequently The NHS more efficient.

It is in the national interest







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> I need that pulsations Seiko Fred - it will make me and consequently The NHS more efficient.
> 
> It is in the national interest .


I have a black dialed one somewhere.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Cheers Simon, The 6139 has been one of my regular wearers since I got it.
> 
> Not much skill, more luck really - I purchased a secondhand Canon Powershot S40, 4 megapixel. Easy to use and takes good pics, I just point it, wait for the beep, and press the shutter, and hey presto......
> 
> ...


 Excellent photograph


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Sorry I missed some queries in this thread.

Si, your too kind, you are right it is a sturdy camera, my friend showed me his new fuji something and was amazed at how light it was, and didn't feel substantial at all.

Stan, i always shoot big (ohh err missus) 2272 by 1704, when downloaded I use Adobe photodeluxe to Trim, sharpen then resize - depending on how pleased I am with it I would resize to approx 1000 pixels by 800, and I always save on maximum compression. I use villagephoto's to host, which cost me about Â£3 a month. PG and others make excellent use of their webspace, but I don't know where to start.

Griff - appreciate the comment, I would really appreciate a wrist shot of your new fangled Casio - all your rantings







have made me take a shine to it, perhaps to regulate the mechanicals - so if you have time show us your wrist









Take care

Derek


----------

